# Please explain WTH this guy is wearing. Came through while duck hunting this AM



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

My brother and I were sitting in the blind this morning. Suddenly about 13 kayaker came by at about 930. One of the guys was wearing (pictures below). What the heck???? Is he just crazy? Or is a new fangled fashion sense I know nothing about lol. Needless to say it gave us quite a laugh for the rest of the morning.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That's uncle Sy... He has a new melon helmet.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Must be one of them Guac-n-Roll'rs


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Uncle Sy and Gizmo had a kid.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

You know you are getting old when you are a day late for Halloween!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

You kidding right!!!.


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

bubbas kenner said:


> You kidding right!!!.


Serious as a heart attack! It was quite the experience lol. I was in disbelief


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

It's 420 or 530 some were.maybe he was a dropped on head baby.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh, he's the alien in MIB 3. Everybody knows that.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

That's Rick Clunn , getting signals from his Breatheren?


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow. I need one lol


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

How far away were these guys? Did they just hang out?


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

JFolm said:


> How far away were these guys? Did they just hang out?


They were within 25 yards. They slowly passed. Except one lady who was scared of the men in camo with face paint. She turned around and went around the island. They were from a certain bird watching society. Kind of ironic lol.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

My GF saw this and I think she made a positive ID... LOL

The Great Gazoo.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Operationduckhunt said:


> They were from a certain bird watching society. Kind of ironic lol.


Sounds like hunter harassment.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Operationduckhunt said:


> They were within 25 yards. They slowly passed. Except one lady who was scared of the men in camo with face paint. She turned around and went around the island. They were from a certain bird watching society. Kind of ironic lol.


That **** irritates me so much.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The cat looks like Jack on Alaskan Goldminer show.Gold Rush I reckon is the name.He's squirrelly enough to go down a river dressed like a fool.Haute's lady nailed it.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Maybe fish try to control his brain....

BTW foil hats don't work... Trust me ....they still control mine... ><((()))'>


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

jjtroutkiller said:


> Sounds like hunter harassment.


I was my first thought as well...


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Looks Like Jack from the show GoldRush. Maybe he finally went off the deep end after sniffing all those diesel fumes for so long.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

RedXCross said:


> That's Rick Clunn , getting signals from his Breatheren?


 Hahaha - sounds like someone else has read his books! Spirit world lives! Yoga on the bow of the boat! LOL!

T-BONE


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Where were you hunting? Austin?


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Where were you hunting? Austin?


South of Austin within an hour. I would be willing to bet these guys were from Austin lol.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like a Duck Dynasty reject!


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Operationduckhunt said:


> South of Austin within an hour. I would be willing to bet these guys were from Austin lol.


LOL-- Escapees from "The People's Republic of Austin." Looking for a place to vote.....


----------



## LoneStarRusticFurniture (Oct 7, 2014)

Awesome...I love it!!!


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't you know ducks like watermelon. I think it is great camo and will draw them in. LOL


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Just somebody groveling for attention.


----------

